
Some doctors moving away from ventilators for Covid patients - paul7986
https://apnews.com/8ccd325c2be9bf454c2128dcb7bd616d
======
paul7986
A few days or more ago I saw a post here pointing to a Medium blog. The blog
was by some random guy who was saying the same thing that AP is saying today.
No one or even I could verify who the author was so his post was flagged here
and even Medium took the following post down....

[http://web.archive.org/web/20200405061401/https://medium.com...](http://web.archive.org/web/20200405061401/https://medium.com/@agaiziunas/covid-19-had-
us-all-fooled-but-now-we-might-have-finally-found-its-secret-91182386efcb)

Now as you can see ...today the AP is saying ventilators are causing more harm
and the good majority who are put on ventilators die.

Love to know who the author was! Was he just some random guy making things up
or what he was saying is on point or close to it?

